# Switching users on the Kindle Fire after rooting



## hpb1980 (Jan 11, 2012)

Hi, I've recently bought the Kindle Fire and I'm very excited about 'rooting' it. However, at some point this Kindle will be used by my sister more than me and she would obviously want to deregister me and register her amazon account.

In such an event, If i have rooted it right now while its registered with my amazon account, would i have to do it all over again when she registers? Also, once the Android market is installed, would it be available for my sister once she registers her amazon account?


----------

